# Japan Force. VID



## sunny91 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have found this VIDEO.. 

http://rapidshare.de/files/6823726/Japan_self_defence_forces_mov_01.wmv.html

sunny


----------



## R988 (Apr 8, 2006)

very cool video!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 8, 2006)

more VIDS..

sunny


----------

